# Dovetail fixture



## ripper101 (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anyone out there know where I can get an instruction manual for a Sears Dovetail fixture 9-25450?

I have the fixture and the dovetail and box joint templates, but not the instruction manual.

I probably can fi9gure it out, but I am sure it would be much faster if I had the manual. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks. Ripper


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ripper

Give the links below a try
http://www.vermontamerican.com/SupportCenter/ProductManuals/
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925455000P

===============



ripper101 said:


> Does anyone out there know where I can get an instruction manual for a Sears Dovetail fixture 9-25450?
> 
> I have the fixture and the dovetail and box joint templates, but not the instruction manual.
> 
> ...


----------



## ripper101 (Sep 24, 2004)

The Sears website did the trick. I had searched the Sears site myself, but was unable to find the item. When I contacted Sears parts, they had a difficult time also. I had an old model number that finally did the trick.

Thanks again.

Ripper


----------

